# Suma contro i tifosi da tastiera:"La colpa è vostra"



## admin (11 Luglio 2014)

Luca Serafini, sul suo profilo Facebook, riporta le dichiarazioni di Mauro Suma ad Antenna 3 contro i "tifosi da tastiera".

Lo stesso Serafini, sempre su Facebook, replica con ironia:"Chiedete scusa, tastieristi!".


Ecco, di seguito, le dichiarazioni di Suma:

"La vera colpa del disastro del Milan della scorsa stagione è anche dei tifosi da tastiera, i veri tifosi sono coloro che ieri si sono presentati a Casa Milan a sostenere la squadra, se quest'anno la stagione inizierà con i tifosi che ieri erano presenti ad incitare la squadra, sarà senz'altro un'altra storia, ripartiamo da loro! 
I tifosi da tastiera, che non fanno altro che criticare, sono la rovina del Milan, con loro si rischia di fare un'altra pessima stagione".


*N.B. Niente insulti. Se si vuole replicare, solo post costruttivi.*


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini, sul suo profilo Facebook, riporta le dichiarazioni di Mauro Suma ad Antenna 3 contro i "tifosi da tastiera".
> 
> Lo stesso Serafini, sempre su Facebook, replica con ironia:"Chiedete scusa, tastieristi!".
> 
> ...



lui ieri non c'era a Casa Milan, quindi non può parlare e anche scrivere. I tifosi del Milan che avrebbero dovuto fare lo scorso anno? Dire che siamo a posto cosi? Che va tutto bene?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2014)

Già è colpa nostra, non chi fa contratti folli e acquisti imbarazzanti.


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2014)

i tifosi da tastiera hanno confermato Allegri? comprato Matri? allungato il contratto a robirobinho? ingaggiato / sabotato / esonerato / umiliato Clarence Seedorf ?


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini, sul suo profilo Facebook, riporta le dichiarazioni di Mauro Suma ad Antenna 3 contro i "tifosi da tastiera".
> 
> Lo stesso Serafini, sempre su Facebook, replica con ironia:"Chiedete scusa, tastieristi!".
> 
> ...



Capito ragazzi? [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] la prossima volta che vuoi ingaggiare qualcuno non fare contratti milionari a gente inutile e scarsa! Non rinnovare a vecchi bolliti e giocatori sopravvalutati. [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] la prossima volta che scendi in campo non fare il bimbominkia e inizia a lottare! a sudare! [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] basta criticare! Bisogna dire che va tutto bene e che siamo felici! E ora vai a spendere qualche migliaio di euro per abbonarti! Ah, ricordati la quota anche per Milan Channel.
Ragazzi così non va bene! Stiamo portando la nostra squadra del cuore nell'abisso della mediocrità!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2014)

I "tifosi da tastiera" sarebbero i "tifosi non evoluti 2.0" ? 
Dovete cambiarmi il gruppo di appartenenza sotto il nick allora


----------



## S T B (11 Luglio 2014)

io penso che finchè ci saranno i cosiddetti tifosi da tastiera allora il Milan avrà qualche speranza di tornare ad alti livelli. Perchè tra un tifoso che applaude l'arrivo di Matri e un tifoso da tastiera, preferisco di gran lunga essere considerato tifoso da tastiera...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Luglio 2014)

Io sono un tifoso da tastiera 
quanto mi vergogno


----------



## Marilson (11 Luglio 2014)

Spero che Suma non ci legga


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I "tifosi da tastiera" sarebbero i "tifosi non evoluti 2.0" ?
> Dovete cambiarmi il gruppo di appartenenza sotto il nick allora



Giusta osservazione: dobbiamo adeguarci con i tempi


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2014)

beh chiaramente i tifosi da tastiera sono quelli che criticano in modo costruttivo.. ottimo Suma , ottima mossa quella di insultare chi ha un minimo di spirito critico.. 

cmq ragazzi mettetevi nei suoi panni , NON può fare diversamente di quello che fa .. oramai Mchannel lo guardano in 4 e giustamente deve salvarsi le chiappe .


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2014)

Eh sì, Matri l'ho comprato io, invece di andare in vacanza sono andato a Vinovo a rapire il Mitra (o la Nargi, chissà ).
Siamo noi che da anni continuiamo a prendere giocatori mediocri o bolliti dando loro ingaggi da nababbi.
Siamo noi che non abbiamo un progetto tecnico, continuando a cambiare allenatori e moduli di gioco in base a come ci svegliamo la mattina.
Le critiche della tifoseria alla società sono più che legittime se sono costruttive, non credo sia corretto credere che i tifosi siano tutti degli emeriti imbecilli accecati dalle vittorie e dalle sconfitte.
Se alcuni tifosi si stanno quasi disinnamorando del Milan, non è solamente per le sconfitte o per gli anni bui, perché c'è modo e modo di perdere, perché c'è modo e modo di parlare ai tifosi. Io personalmente non tifo una squadra perché vince, il tifo è incondizionato. Nonostante ciò, le critiche, se costruttive, dovrebbero invece far riflettere la società. Si può perdere, si possono anche attraversare momenti meno positivi rispetto al passato, ma non bisogna illudere i tifosi o prenderli in giro con affermazioni provocatorie.
Devo davvero mettermi a citare tutte le affermazioni di Galliani o anche quelle di Barbara Berlusconi, per non parlare del presidente che quando parla fa solamente danni? Galliani solamente a gennaio tirò fuori 7/8 perle, le avevo messe anche in firma e iniziavano a diventare tantissime 
Se "i tifosi da tastiera" (scritto/detto sicuramente con accezione negativa) sono quei tifosi che non hanno le fette di salame davanti agli occhi e criticano in maniera più o meno lucida le scelte strategiche e tattiche della società allora sono "orgoglioso" di essere un _tifoso da tastiera_.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Luglio 2014)

eh ma in campo ci vanno i tifosi, come no..


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> con loro si rischia di fare un'altra pessima stagione".



Che fai Mauro ? metti le mani avanti ?


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh sì, Matri l'ho comprato io, invece di andare in vacanza sono andato a Vinovo a rapire il Mitra (o la Nargi, chissà ).
> Siamo noi che da anni continuiamo a prendere giocatori mediocri o bolliti dando loro ingaggi da nababbi.
> Siamo noi che non abbiamo un progetto tecnico, continuando a cambiare allenatori e moduli di gioco in base a come ci svegliamo la mattina.
> Le critiche della tifoseria alla società sono più che legittime se sono costruttive, non credo sia corretto credere che i tifosi siano tutti degli emeriti imbecilli accecati dalle vittorie e dalle sconfitte.
> ...



Bravo, concordo assolutamente. Sì alle critiche costruttive. No agli insulti: roba da social network.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2014)

Suma miglior giornalista sportivo di sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini, sul suo profilo Facebook, riporta le dichiarazioni di Mauro Suma ad Antenna 3 contro i "tifosi da tastiera".
> 
> Lo stesso Serafini, sempre su Facebook, replica con ironia:"Chiedete scusa, tastieristi!".
> 
> ...



Il post piu' costruttivo sarebbr colmo d'insulti. Non ho parole sinceramente.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2014)

Il tifoso da tastiera scende in campo? Troppo facile così caro sumaro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Capito ragazzi? [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] la prossima volta che vuoi ingaggiare qualcuno non fare contratti milionari a gente inutile e scarsa! Non rinnovare a vecchi bolliti e giocatori sopravvalutati. [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] la prossima volta che scendi in campo non fare il bimbominkia e inizia a lottare! a sudare! [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] basta criticare! Bisogna dire che va tutto bene e che siamo felici! E ora vai a spendere qualche migliaio di euro per abbonarti! Ah, ricordati la quota anche per Milan Channel.
> Ragazzi così non va bene! Stiamo portando la nostra squadra del cuore nell'abisso della mediocrità!


Scusatemi, ha ragione Suma, grazie presidente per essere completamente disinteressato del tuo club, grazie per questo di non fare mezzo investimento che non significa spendere 100 milioni per un giocatore ma significa costruire qualcosa dalle giovanili e significa comprare giocatori funzionali al progetto tecnico anche con minor disponibilità economica, grazie a tal proposito di non volere allenatori ambiziosi come Seedorf e di cacciarli qualora questi pretendano il suddetto mancante interesse, grazie per il marketing e Casa Milan che adesso ci permetterà di avere lo stesso appeal del Bayern Monaco e del Barcellona che lottano ogni anno per la finale di Champions, quindi grazie per essere riusciti a portarci fuori dall'Europa e grazie per il mercato sontuoso fatto ogni anno grazie agli intrallazzi di bilancio fatti con Preziosi, gli amici procuratori e le elemosine alle altre squadre.
Grazie per tutto questo presidente però adesso basta ringraziare, sono a posto così.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2014)

Caro Suma,sto ancora aspettando il "sostituto fortissimo" di Kakà...



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh sì, Matri l'ho comprato io, invece di andare in vacanza sono andato a Vinovo a rapire il Mitra (o la Nargi, chissà ).
> Siamo noi che da anni continuiamo a prendere giocatori mediocri o bolliti dando loro ingaggi da nababbi.
> Siamo noi che non abbiamo un progetto tecnico, continuando a cambiare allenatori e moduli di gioco in base a come ci svegliamo la mattina.
> Le critiche della tifoseria alla società sono più che legittime se sono costruttive, non credo sia corretto credere che i tifosi siano tutti degli emeriti imbecilli accecati dalle vittorie e dalle sconfitte.
> ...



.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

Ma sinceramente chi c'è abbonato a MC? Ma quand'è che chiudono e lasciano sto perdonaggio sulla strada?!


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2014)

Mah. Ieri ho visto Suma ad Antenna 3, è lì che è saltato fuori il discorso dei tifosi da tastiera.
Mi sembra che quello che ha detto ieri sia stato un po' estremizzato, non gli ho sentito dire "la colpa è dei tifosi, soprattutto di quelli da tastiera".

Quello che lui ieri diceva è che il comunicato della curva sud è venuto nel momento sbagliato, perchè adesso c'è voglia di ripartire e se si continua con azioni e pensieri negativi verso la squadra e la società, quello che succede è che anzichè caricare la squadra si rischia invece di infondere la paura ripetere gli stessi risultati negativi della scorsa stagione. 
Il discorso dei tifosi da tastiera si ricollega a quanto detto visto che in questo momento la squadra ha bisogno dell'entusiasmo visto ieri a Casa Milan invece dei messaggi catastrofistici nei forum e nelle e-mail. L'entusiasmo dei tifosi di ieri a Casa Milan può dare una carica speciale alla squadra e alla proprietà per fare degli investimenti speciali, viceversa un clima di tensione di nervosismo può portare ad esiti opposti.

Praticamente questo è il succo di quanto ha detto ieri sera, sul quale si può concordare o meno.


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Serafini, sul suo profilo Facebook, riporta le dichiarazioni di Mauro Suma ad Antenna 3 contro i "tifosi da tastiera".
> 
> Lo stesso Serafini, sempre su Facebook, replica con ironia:"Chiedete scusa, tastieristi!".
> 
> ...



Quindi alla fine è stata colpa dei tifosi per la pessima passata stagione.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Quindi alla fine è stata colpa dei tifosi per la pessima passata stagione.



quando vincevamo era perche internet non era ancora molto diffuso.
da quando ci siamo trasformati da migliori tifosi del mondo a tifosi da tastiera il milan e precipitato.

non e un caso.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mah. Ieri ho visto Suma ad Antenna 3, è lì che è saltato fuori il discorso dei tifosi da tastiera.
> Mi sembra che quello che ha detto ieri sia stato un po' estremizzato, non gli ho sentito dire "la colpa è dei tifosi, soprattutto di quelli da tastiera".
> 
> Quello che lui ieri diceva è che il comunicato della curva sud è venuto nel momento sbagliato, perchè adesso c'è voglia di ripartire e se si continua con azioni e pensieri negativi verso la squadra e la società, quello che succede è che anzichè caricare la squadra si rischia invece di infondere la paura ripetere gli stessi risultati negativi della scorsa stagione.
> ...



si puo concordare o meno ?

ma dai.

dovrebbe ringraziare il cielo di parlare con i tifosi del milan. 
a roma avrebbe rischiato la vita


----------



## Sindaco (11 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mah. Ieri ho visto Suma ad Antenna 3, è lì che è saltato fuori il discorso dei tifosi da tastiera.
> Mi sembra che quello che ha detto ieri sia stato un po' estremizzato, non gli ho sentito dire "la colpa è dei tifosi, soprattutto di quelli da tastiera".
> 
> Quello che lui ieri diceva è che il comunicato della curva sud è venuto nel momento sbagliato, perchè adesso c'è voglia di ripartire e se si continua con azioni e pensieri negativi verso la squadra e la società, quello che succede è che anzichè caricare la squadra si rischia invece di infondere la paura ripetere gli stessi risultati negativi della scorsa stagione.
> ...



L'ho sentito in diretta anche io, prima di frullarmi il cervello per cercare di dimenticare quello che avevo appena ascoltato.

Un paio di considerazioni: mai e poi mai ci si può lamentare delle critiche dei tifosi, soprattutto se sono costruttive, motivate e fondate. Suma non si vuole ficcare in testa che il Milan non è Berlusconi, non è Galliani e non è Barbarella: il Milan coincide solo ed esclusivamente con i tifosi, che sono l'unica cosa che legittima l'esistenza della squadra e della società.

Secondo. Il diritto di critica dei sostenitori, da tastiera, da marciapiede o da bar, è ancora più sacrosanto proprio in seguito ad una stagione come quella passata, che è stata il culmine di anni di gestione cicaleggiante, miope e senza un minimo di prospettiva verso il futuro.
Sono state assemblate e smembrate squadre in un attimo, non si è investito sulla crescita e sull'autosufficienza della società, non si è pensato a fare uno stadio e le casse sono state dissanguate per ingrassare procuratori, intermediari e vari faccendieri non meglio identificati.

La gestione di Galliani è stata criminale e criminale è stato Berlusconi che ne ha avallato ed approvato tutte le scelte. Il Milan è stato portato sull'orlo del baratro e del dissesto finanziario, con un contestuale crollo dei risultati sportivi del club.

Tutto questo è stato condito da arroganza e menzogne, sparse in giro dal nostro illuminato A.D. anche, e soprattutto, con la complicità di personaggi come Suma.

Il tifoso, però, nel 2014 non è più un animale che si fa venire i malori guardando le partite: legge, si informa, vede cosa sono diventati gli altri campionati europei, studia il bilancio della società. E' oltremodo offensivo, pertanto, che un paragiornalista come Suma utilizzi l'espressione "tifosi da tastiera" per insultare noi e tutti quelli che non hanno più voglia di di pendere dalle labbra di dirigenti che, evidentemente, sono ormai inadeguati a ricoprire tali ruoli.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Luglio 2014)

Spiacenti ma Suma ha ragione:

E' colpa nostra:

che non ci sappiamo accontentare di due scudetti in 10 anni

che non ci accontentiamo di aver centrato il piazzamento in CL per svariati anni

che non apprezziamo gli sforzi della società che spende 12 mln per Matri (che ricordiamolo ha vinto due scudetti con la Juve, quindi non può essere scarso) e che per di più ha portato in alto il lavoro fatto da dal nostro settore giovanile

Che ci dispiace che il Milan abbia costruito un ambiente così bello che i vari Zaccardo, Robinho e Abate non vogliono assolutamente andarsene...

Che schifiamo il fatto di aver superato sempre i gironi di CL (mentre Napoli e Juve....)

Che non abbiamo festeggiato con caroselli l'ultimo derby vinto contro la nostra rivale storica

Che ancora non capiamo il perché delle cessioni di Ibra e Thiago

Che non riusciamo a focalizzarci verso l'importanza della riduzione dei costi

Che non perdiamo occasione di criticare la società anche quando si impegna in trattative complesse, che solo per sfortuna non vengono portate a termine (ad. es. quella di Iturbe)

Ecc. Ecc.

Perciò è inutile che fate i brillanti dietro una tastiera, mentre Galliani lavora sodo (ad. es. nelle cene di lavoro) per proseguire a portarci grandi campioni...per capire la vostra mentalità distorta basta vedere ciò che dicevate per l'acquisto di Matri, solo cose negative, poi è chiaro che il giocatore non ha reso, non siete stati positivi!!


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Spiacenti ma Suma ha ragione:
> 
> E' colpa nostra:
> 
> ...




....aggiungo l ultima: che non siamo contenti che la nostra società voglia pagare 4 mil di euro per rami' in 4 ANNI!!!!! Solo 4 anni!!!!


MARiOSUMA ( come lo chiama il presidente che lui tanto ama)......sono sempre più contento di aver disdetto da anni l abbonamento a MCh!!!!! Vai a lavorare vai...


----------



## Thoros di myr (11 Luglio 2014)

Sono felicissimo di aver disdetto Milan channel...... Suma uomo di *****


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2014)

È bello sapere che esistono giornalisti come Serafini; non tanto perché la pensino come me, ma perché sono in grado di formulare un proprio pensiero logico e fondato basato sulle proprie opinioni.



Sindaco ha scritto:


> L'ho sentito in diretta anche io, prima di frullarmi il cervello per cercare di dimenticare quello che avevo appena ascoltato.
> 
> Un paio di considerazioni: mai e poi mai ci si può lamentare delle critiche dei tifosi, soprattutto se sono costruttive, motivate e fondate. Suma non si vuole ficcare in testa che il Milan non è Berlusconi, non è Galliani e non è Barbarella: il Milan coincide solo ed esclusivamente con i tifosi, che sono l'unica cosa che legittima l'esistenza della squadra e della società.
> 
> ...


----------



## Polis (11 Luglio 2014)

Ha veramente senso commentare queste dichiarazioni?
Sono parole senza senso.
Suma è un'estensione di quelli al vertice di questa oramai defunta società. 
Prova, in maniera sempre più patetica, a difendere l'indifendibile. Star qua a commentare queste parole ha senso quanto commentare le esortazioni di un pazzo che, al manicomio, afferma di essere Napoleone.


----------



## dyablo65 (11 Luglio 2014)

pensa , caro suma , se non esistessero i tifosi veri o da tastiera , gente che magari critica ma intanto paga un biglietto allo stadio oppure un canone alla pay tv.

pensa che questi soldini servono anche a pagare uno come te che altrimenti magari farebbe un lavoro diverso, malpagato e senza tanti privilegi che tu hai essendo il direttore di mc.

pensa quello che vuoi , ma spero che la prossima volta il tuo pensiero non provenga da dove ti siedi .


----------



## Dexter (11 Luglio 2014)

Io sarò un tifoso da tastiera ma pur sempre tifoso, Suma non è manco un giornalista


----------



## Heaven (12 Luglio 2014)

.


----------



## Lollo7zar (12 Luglio 2014)

.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Luglio 2014)

Cosa vi aspettate che dica? Le sue dichiarazioni sono del tutto ininfluenti oltre che prive di ogni minima oggettività. 
Per me tutto quello che dice lui, se non riguarda l'annuncio di qualche giocatore, potrebbero tranquillamente non essere postate.


----------



## Pivellino (12 Luglio 2014)

[MENTION=218]Pivellino[/MENTION] ripetuto non so quante volte: niente copiaincolla. C'è il ban.


----------



## Pivellino (12 Luglio 2014)

Caro Suma, visto che ci leggi ti aggiungo un paio di cose che forse possono aiutarti a capire.

Abbiamo più o meno la stessa età e non sono dunque uno nato nel periodo Berlusconiano.
Del Milan ho dunque condiviso la gioia e la sofferenza. 
La sofferenza anche di trovarmi isolato in un contesto giovanile in cui i tifosi del Milan fuori della Lombardia erano rari come gemme preziose e quelle due retrocessioni le ho ancora marchiate sulla pelle.
Sono diventato autonomamente tifoso del Milan il 1/07/73 dopo la vittoriosa finale con la Juventus in coppa Italia. Ero piccolo e simpatizzante Juve come quasi tutti i miei coetanei, ma scelsi una strada diversa. E non lo feci in evidenza rifocillato di successi e di boria, amai ambiente, stile e giocatori. De Vecchi.... Rivera.
Ad oggi non c'è un solo trofeo conquistato dal Milan che abbia mai reso più felice

Poiché abito in Toscana ho sempre avuto difficoltà a spostarmi per assistere alle partite allo stadio e di certo le mie responsabilità lavorative e familiari mi impediscono di andare un giorno lavorativo di luglio a presenziare ad un raduno, ma se probabilmente avessi avuto una facile opportunità o una vita che avesse potuto permettermelo lo avrei fatto. D'altra parte considera che io non sono stipendiato dal Milan, il mio pane lo ottengo in altro modo. La mia è solo passione.

Credo di aver diritto di manifestare le miei idee, visto che siamo in un paese civile. E se lo faccio a viso o a tastiera non vedo la differenza. Visto anche che sono sopratutto tesserati del Milan a essere in primis giocatori da tastiera.

Non azzardarti più a tentare di zittirmi, non pensare di avere una voce più autorevole di un qualsiasi tifoso. Sei solo un disco rotto stipendiato per dire ciò che devi, impossibilitato a poter esprimere la tua reale opinione. E sei pure un giornalista da tastiera. Guarda caso. Provo pena per uno che ha trasformato il proprio amore in business, perché non ti è più concesso di gioire e imprecare liberamente. Devi farlo a comando come una foca nel circo.
Caro Suma. Prima di parlare di tifosi di serie A e serie B, di disfattisti, prima di accusare in preda alla tua frustrazione di lacchè ..... fai tre sospironi e poi taci. Capisco che hai da laurà, ma capisci anche noi che ne abbiamo le scatole piene dei tuoi editoriali fritti e rifritti che sono peraltro così prevedibili da rasentare l'idiozia. Abbi pietà.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2014)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Luglio 2014)

Ma gli editoriali glieli scrive qualche bambino delle elementari? Banalissimo.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Caro Suma, visto che ci leggi ti aggiungo un paio di cose che forse possono aiutarti a capire.
> 
> Abbiamo più o meno la stessa età e non sono dunque uno nato nel periodo Berlusconiano.
> Del Milan ho dunque condiviso la gioia e la sofferenza.
> ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Caro Suma, visto che ci leggi ti aggiungo un paio di cose che forse possono aiutarti a capire.
> 
> Abbiamo più o meno la stessa età e non sono dunque uno nato nel periodo Berlusconiano.
> Del Milan ho dunque condiviso la gioia e la sofferenza.
> ...



noooo!!, così non si fà,
piuttosto insultate lui e la sua famiglia, e troppo furbo per prendersela, 
ma la nuda verità rischia di fargli troppo male, pietà


----------



## Doctore (12 Luglio 2014)

ma scrivendo queste cose suma puo solo far disinnamorare un tifoso...Caro suma ero abbonato milan channel e lo vedevo volentieri poi ho deciso di mollare il canale da quando il milan ha iniziato a fare un mercato da cul(e non da quando ha venduto ibra e thiago)tu non hai detto nulla hai sempre giustificato acquisti scandalosi senza mai fare una critica al dottore e alla società.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma scrivendo queste cose suma puo solo far disinnamorare un tifoso...Caro suma ero abbonato milan channel e lo vedevo volentieri poi ho deciso di mollare il canale da quando il milan ha iniziato a fare un mercato da cul(e non da quando ha venduto ibra e thiago)tu non hai detto nulla hai sempre giustificato acquisti scandalosi senza mai fare una critica al dottore e alla società.



ma capisco che non puo criticare il padrone.
veramente.

ma tra non criticare la dirigenza e prenderci noi per dei tifosi senza cervello... beh una via di mezzo la potrebbe comunque trovare.

non ricordo dirigenze che criticano i loro propri tifosi cosi.

se sperano di riempire san siro prendendoci per tifosi non evoluti o tifosi da tastiera penso che non hanno capito nulla.


----------



## addox (13 Luglio 2014)

Questo è alla frutta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2014)

La colpa è tua, e di chi come te tifa Silvio e non Milan.


Se ne sarebbe già andato quel vecchio altrimenti.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mah. Ieri ho visto Suma ad Antenna 3, è lì che è saltato fuori il discorso dei tifosi da tastiera.
> Mi sembra che quello che ha detto ieri sia stato un po' estremizzato, non gli ho sentito dire "la colpa è dei tifosi, soprattutto di quelli da tastiera".
> 
> Quello che lui ieri diceva è che il comunicato della curva sud è venuto nel momento sbagliato, perchè adesso c'è voglia di ripartire e se si continua con azioni e pensieri negativi verso la squadra e la società, quello che succede è che anzichè caricare la squadra si rischia invece di infondere la paura ripetere gli stessi risultati negativi della scorsa stagione.
> ...



Lol, il comunicato attaccava una sola persona, Galliani, al massimo attaccava la dirigenza, la squadra è stata sostenuta (come tutti gli anni, non ho visto un entusiasmo maggiore). Quindi di che parliamo?
Per non parlare dell'entusiasmo che porta a investimenti speciali... ROTFL.


----------



## Pivellino (13 Luglio 2014)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2014)

Questo è il motivo per cui ho disdetto Milan channel la TOTALE cecità ( voluta ) verso i disastri della famosa coppia dirigenziale .


----------



## AndrasWave (14 Luglio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Cosa vi aspettate che dica? Le sue dichiarazioni sono del tutto ininfluenti oltre che prive di ogni minima oggettività.
> Per me tutto quello che dice lui, se non riguarda l'annuncio di qualche giocatore, potrebbero tranquillamente non essere postate.



Come non quotarti. Suma è uno dei motivi che spesso mi crea imbarazzo nel tifare il Milan. Per fortuna il suo peso specifico come tifoso del Milan è prossimo allo zero.


----------



## James Watson (14 Luglio 2014)

Questo pseudogiornalista ha una grande fortuna, quella di non avermi mai incontrato per strada, altrimenti vedevi che fine faceva la mia tastiera..


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

Sarebbe veramente da andare sotto casa sua e gettare li vicino una tastiera, vecchia che non usiamo più, un segno di protesta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2014)

Credo sia l'unico canale tematico che spala melma contro i tifosi della stessa squadra. L'unico canale che anziché cercare di attirare i tifosi, li allontana. L'unico canale dove chi paga per guardare deve essere pure preso in giro.


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Luglio 2014)

6 pagine di insulti sono troppe per un personaggio che meritava solo la nostra indifferenza.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Credo sia l'unico canale tematico che spala melma contro i tifosi della stessa squadra. L'unico canale che anziché cercare di attirare i tifosi, li allontana. L'unico canale dove chi paga per guardare deve essere pure preso in giro.





mai visto una cosa del genere.
solo da noi... e sono pure anni che va avanti questa storia.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe veramente da andare sotto casa sua e gettare li vicino una tastiera, vecchia che non usiamo più, un segno di protesta



sarebbe spettacolare !


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Credo sia l'unico canale tematico che spala melma contro i tifosi della stessa squadra. L'unico canale che anziché cercare di attirare i tifosi, li allontana. L'unico canale dove chi paga per guardare deve essere pure preso in giro.



.


----------

